# Troubleshooting Holzher Sprint 1327 Edgebander



## dewni (Mar 6, 2016)

Hello everyone, sorry if this is in the wrong place, this is my first time to the forums.

I have a Holzher Sprint 1327 Edgebander in my shop that has been running fine until this past Friday, March 4th. When running parts through the machine to be edged everything works properly until the guillotine hits to cut the pvc tape off on the back end of the panel. As soon as the guillotine fires, the machine shuts off giving a "low air pressure" error, requiring the removal of the part and resetting everything to be able to run again. All of my gauges read as if everything is fine and normal, we have the main air set at 6.5 bar pressure, and all of our moving parts are set to their proper respective pressures. All parts are clean and free moving (as much as they will move by hand when the machine is off).

I have a feeling it is a sensor issue of some sort, and am not sure where to start as far as troubleshooting, without getting in touch with a tech and seeing what they suggest.

Thanks for any help and suggestions!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

welcome nameless person to the forums...

you question has been asked here before....
follow this link to the threads/posts for Holzher...

http://www.routerforums.com/search.php?searchid=4263585


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I agree, it sounds like a sensor issue. It could also be a clogged passage in part of the air system at or maybe very close to the sensor.


----------

